# Nail Clippers Have you tried these?



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

https://www.petedge.com/Miracle-Coat-QuickFinder-Deluxe-MC3489.pro

Has anyone tried these clippers? I would like some feedback please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I haven't tried them I'd be interested if they're any good though. Good to see you on here! But, isn't it a little early in the day for you? You are always the night owl


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Be interested to know how it knows the difference between "live blood" and "dead skin" lol...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i have ones very similar and hate them. i purchased them at Petco.

i don't think it gets it correct even 10% of the time. there are times where i'm at the beginning of her nail, as in, closest to her toe and it's giving me a green light. i'd cause major damage if i cut there. 

the same but opposite too - where i can see it's just overgrown nail but it's giving me a red light. 

anyone who wants to pay for the shipping charges can have them.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I just ordered them and will give you all some idea if I like or don't like. I have the 2 dogs, and one lays perfectly stilll and Bacardi is still wanting to bite the handles, and wiggle.

Thanks for any feedback. May return them before I even try them.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> I haven't tried them I'd be interested if they're any good though. Good to see you on here! But, isn't it a little early in the day for you? You are always the night owl


HI Cindy,
Yep, I am the night owl. Not lately tho! lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Unless they clip the nails, file them, and polish them pink for me, once every 3-4 weeks for me whether I am there or not, there is no way I am paying $53 for nail trimmers!

I have a couple in my PK class who must order every "TV SPECIAL!" claiming to make life with their pooches easier/better/cleaner, etc. They told me Tuesday night (Grooming Discussion night) that they had both the PediPaw and the nail trimmers with the traffic light on them (_and_ the Furminator, the Shed-Ender, the hands-free bath system, the PetZoom, and the PetVac...) and that they are thinking that maybe it's time to stop buying them all, since none of them have delivered as promised. :doh:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I use an oster grinder for dog nails. I can't stand the clippers, they make me so nervous. It took some learning but I really like it. Kirby will fall asleep when I do her nails. Darby on the other hand can work himself into such a state of anxiety at just the sound that by the time I attempt to do one nail he's pulling, licking and crying. So I need hubby to help with him and then it's just a little off the ends.... big baby!!


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

I personally use a grinder but we had some similar to the one you are talking about donated to a rescue group and we won't use them because they aren't very accurate in finding the quick. I think it is a great idea and maybe the ones you buy will work better?

Christina 
www.Heritagegoldens.com


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I had some of the light up ones from the pet store that claimed to help you stay away from the quick. I still nicked Lily.  I'm sticking to grinding them from here on out! I must say I have been happy with the Peticure, which is a Dremel with a cover to keep you from accidentally getting the hair stuck in the spinning grinder and capturing the dust. I understand that the PetiPaw doesn't have the strength of the dremel motor and you it easily stops when you are trying to grind.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

Im not a big fan of manual clippers they tend to split the nail, the best thing ive found is a dremel as long as you don't breath while your grinding because the motor rotation throws nail dust in your face if you don't have a shield. The pedipaw is a waste of money it's under powered and the commerical leads you to think it only allow's you to take off the right amount of nail safely. Plus there isn't a way to get even wear on the sander unles you remove the shield.


----------

